# what does BOB mean?



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

P.S. could one of the mods move this to the Conformation showing area? I put it in the wrong place.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes Kylie, BOB means Best of Breed in a Conformation show.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

So is it considered a title? Or do people just enter it into k9data for show? And thanks for the quick reply Deber.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It is not a title and truthfully, should be in the "Honorifics" section. Same with the other wins such as Best In Specialty Sweeps, etc. But somehow, it has gotten popular to put it as a title.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

American Kennel Club - A Beginner's Guide to Dog Shows


----------

